# Destination mode and trip previews way off (1-2 weeks now)



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

Is anyone getting wildly inaccurate destination modes and Uber gold trip previews in their market lately? I'm up in Canada and my trip previews are way off in destination mode. Trips show different pickup/destination distance and time after being accepted. Destination mode is not sending me to the right areas any more, especially in timed mode

https://uberpeople.net/threads/destination-mode-fails-previews-timer-not-working.413983/
I posted a thread on it above in my local market board but please let me know if you've been experiencing similar and report to Uber. I know destination mode has not always been accurate but recently it seems truly and actually BUGGED


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Everyone's destination filters are different. Not just by market but individually depending on a lot of factors. 

I believe that the fewer drivers and more unmet need, the less effective it is situationaly.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

People in my market are still complaining that something seems to be up. So, I’m just bumping up this thread to see if anyone else has seen this issue. Thanks.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

Anyone else noticing poorer-than-normal destination results lately? Especially with the timer? I am constantly late to where I need to be with destination mode, happening between 2-4 weeks now and every driver I’ve been talking to in my market says the same. Trips sending people 25-45 minutes in the opposite direction for example.

how to get anyone at Uber to seriously listen? I do not have any social media, would someone be willing to report the issue to Uber on Twitter or Facebook?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one. I never use the timer but often use the direction mode. It's literally sent me in the complete opposite direction a few times. I use it when heading home from work, which is south. If frequently sends me south or west but so far off my beaten path that it takes longer to get home after dropoff than it would have taken had I just driven home from work. Red dots are areas it's sent me the last three times. The one in the lower right is sort of on the way. The other two result in a longer ride home than my original location.

And no, the address on the app is a pin I dropped that's near my home. Not my actual address.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Glad to hear I'm not the only one. I never use the timer but often use the direction mode. It's literally sent me in the complete opposite direction a few times. I use it when heading home from work, which is south. If frequently sends me south or west but so far off my beaten path that it takes longer to get home after dropoff than it would have taken had I just driven home from work. Red dots are areas it's sent me the last three times. The one in the lower right is sort of on the way. The other two result in a longer ride home than my original location.
> 
> And no, the address on the app is a pin I dropped that's near my home. Not my actual address.
> 
> View attachment 512891


Not to be a naysayer, but those results aren't bad. What's happening to people in my market. Is they would be being sent NORTH lately...


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

marktwothousand said:


> Not to be a naysayer, but those results aren't bad. What's happening to people in my market. Is they would be being sent NORTH lately...


I guess I'll consider myself fortunate then


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I guess I'll consider myself fortunate then


LOOOOOLLLL!!! Try it with a timer some time and see if it gets you home for a certain time and let us know if there's any difference. I find most of my problems are coming when I use timers rn.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’ve had some real doozies using it.

you can’t really rely on it to work, even If and I mean If the customer is going to right next door to where your trying to to things can change easily.

Customers can add stops. And while their FIRST stop can be right next to your destination the ones added later might not be.

Also customers can easily screw up the address all to hell.

One time I was using Uber to get a destination ping going home from the taxi shop (yes you read this right) the idiot put in West colonial drive instead of East colonial drive.

1234 west colonial drive is hypothetically most of the way home from the shop. 1234 East colonial drive is 100% in the wrong direction about 20 minutes. This ping easily added like 34~49 minutes to my commute. And we didn’t catch that they put the wrong address in until after I got on the highway going the wrong direction. (A toll road to boot) it ended up taking quite a few emails to get my tolls reimbursed and the mileage for the turn around added.

And them the next day I put downtown at the shop as my destination and less than 5 minutes later I got a ping from one of the girls who works in the cab company call center....


So your totally hit or miss here... even when it’s “working”


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

Dumb. Needs to be fine-tuned. Used to be great with some acceptable margin for error and now it’s basically out the window


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

marktwothousand said:


> Anyone else noticing poorer-than-normal destination results lately? Especially with the timer? I am constantly late to where I need to be with destination mode, happening between 2-4 weeks now and every driver I've been talking to in my market says the same. Trips sending people 25-45 minutes in the opposite direction for example.
> 
> how to get anyone at Uber to seriously listen? I do not have any social media, would someone be willing to report the issue to Uber on Twitter or Facebook?


In Seattle market FOR ME, the timer has never worked once. If you want lots of shitty rides that are busy work then meh, but they always end the filter without sending me in my direction. Tried it 6 times over the course of two years. Just min fare rides around downtown.


----------



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

I tried discussing this with Uber support last week because the destination tool seems horrible nowadays. All I got was typical scripted responses from "Lucy". Typically useless drivel.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Destination mode is so broken. Used to work good for me. Now I swear I am more likely to get a trip going the same direction if I did not use the filter at all.

The filter feels like a scam to get drivers to forfeit the long distance pickup fee.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Destination mode is so broken.


It's operating the way Uber wants it to, which means it's not broken.



Trafficat said:


> The filter feels like a scam


Now you're getting it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> It's operating the way Uber wants it to, which means it's not broken.


I used to use destination filter when I went home 100% of the time for years. Now I don't because it is garbage. In the old days I'd do 1-2 trips on my way back home. Now, when I decide I'm done, I turn the app off and drive back empty.

If that's the way Uber wants it to be, then I guess it is working perfectly.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Trip previews even without destination filter on have been way off for me lately. Seems like 1 in 3 pings are wrong.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

It's all screwed up cause it's Uber. Uber screws up everything.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Destination mode used to be amazing for getting a ping on your way somewhere. Even a $10 trip on your commute to work would just be great.

Now it’s hardly worth the effort of attempting.

Last time I attempted it I got a ping going 100% in the wrong direction, effectively multiplying my trip home by 4 times longer/farther.


----------

